# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Watch the HR669 Hearing LIVE from your PC!

## Michelle.C

I'm not sure if anyone has posted this link, but you can watch the H.R.669 Hearing live from your PC.

The hearing will be held April 23rd at 10am EST.

http://resourcescommittee.house.gov/...id=273&Itemid=

----------

ANCPYTHONS (04-23-2009),_Beardedragon_ (04-23-2009),_blackcrystal22_ (04-22-2009),_dreese88_ (04-23-2009),_Drew87_ (04-23-2009),_DutchHerp_ (04-21-2009),_Fallguy_ (04-21-2009),_filly77_ (04-23-2009),FragginDragon (04-21-2009),Freakie_frog (04-22-2009),grammie (04-22-2009),green farmer (04-21-2009),_JeffFlanagan_ (04-21-2009),_juddb_ (04-21-2009),_Jyson_ (04-21-2009),_Ladydragon_ (04-21-2009),_Laooda_ (04-23-2009),Libitina (04-22-2009),_LunaBalls_ (04-23-2009),matt71915 (04-23-2009),_Melicious_ (04-21-2009),_neilgolli_ (04-21-2009),_OhBalls_ (04-21-2009),_PythonWallace_ (04-21-2009),RWD (04-21-2009),Sophiax (04-22-2009),_Spaniard_ (04-21-2009),_stratus_020202_ (04-21-2009),The Beast (04-22-2009),_tigerlily_ (04-21-2009),_TMoore_ (04-22-2009),_waltah!_ (04-21-2009)

----------


## kc261

I hope somebody will be able to capture the feed and make it available later so that those of us who can't watch live will be able to see it later.

I'm actually hoping to be there in person, but I've heard the room is likely to be overflowing, so if I can't get in the room, I'd hate to miss out totally!

----------

_Michelle.C_ (04-22-2009)

----------


## bkhorseman

watch the live hearing at http://resourcescommittee.house.gov/...view&extid=246 
4/23/09 at 10:00 am

----------

_LunaBalls_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## Michelle.C

> I hope somebody will be able to capture the feed and make it available later so that those of us who can't watch live will be able to see it later.
> 
> I'm actually hoping to be there in person, but I've heard the room is likely to be overflowing, so if I can't get in the room, I'd hate to miss out totally!


I'm afraid I'm personally not going to be able to watch the hearings. I have a program that saves live streaming videos, but again..I won't be here.  :Sad:

----------


## ScottyBoa

I want to watch but I'm afraid I'd get too mad when the pro-hr699 ppl talk.  I'll probably watch tho...  lol.

----------

_Michelle.C_ (04-22-2009)

----------


## wolfy-hound

I'll be at work, as usual when anything is happening.
Someone better keep us all updated on a thread!

----------

_LunaBalls_ (04-23-2009),_Michelle.C_ (04-22-2009)

----------


## Michelle.C

WM Recorder has a scheduler on it so you can set live streaming videos to record. I am going to try and schedule it to record the hearing tomorrow, since I won't be home. No idea if it will work.  :Razz: 

FYI, we are a little over 15 hours until the hearing.

----------


## blackcrystal22

Why would I watch on my PC?
My PC is a laptop.. I'd probably end up throwing it at someone.

----------

_Michelle.C_ (04-22-2009)

----------


## ScottyBoa

> Why would I watch on my PC?
> My PC is a laptop.. I'd probably end up throwing it at someone.



Hell, I'm going to be watching on my desktop and I still fear for its safety.  And that of the wall.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (04-22-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Hell, I'm going to be watching on my desktop and I still fear for its safety.  And that of the wall.


Wall, dog, little brother, computer itself.... windows...
You know how it goes.  :Razz:

----------


## the_Ryno

If its on CSPAN ill be watching it on there. Less likely to go throw a 200lb TV. Otherwise ill be watching it on my laptop via the video feed.

----------


## Melicious

I might leave my laptop with Mom and Dad tonight so I don't get really upset and throw it.  Of course, that leaves the TV and I have a tendency of throwing things a lot.  -Sighs.-

----------


## Fallguy

I gotta be at work when it starts.... :Rage: 

Someone tell me when I can calm down. :Rolleyes2:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Anyone not able to watch this tomorrow PM me your cell numbers and i can txt updates to you guys. Ill be up at 9am to watch it.

----------


## Spaniard

Bump...30 minutes till show time

----------


## sum182

10min to go guys...im all set up. And everyone remember, they cant hear you through your computer...even if you have your heatset on!

----------


## Freakie_frog

Well guy its up and running nothing bu flags showing right now but at least its up.

also updates will be given in the chat room

----------


## sum182

i dont believe i have any sound...should i be hearing something?

----------


## Ladydragon

> 10min to go guys...im all set up. And everyone remember, they cant hear you through your computer...even if you have your heatset on!


 :sploosh: What?!? they can't hear us?  what good is that.. they wont hear me yelling at their incompetence  :Rage:   :Rolleyes2:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

they're starting late it would seem.....   :Weirdface:

----------


## Spaniard

I hope they adjust this camera, I see nothing but the top of heads....

----------


## asplundii

For some reason I can not get it to load on my Mac. Anyone have any suggestions??

----------


## sum182

thats better

----------


## sum182

Here we go!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Boanerges

Here we go....

----------


## Beardedragon

It just started!!!!!

----------


## Beardedragon

Missunderstanding? 

Hey why doesnt everyone go to the chat under the forum so we can all talk

----------


## the_Ryno

And I can't seem to get either the video or audio feed to work on my laptop.  :Sad:

----------


## Peter Williams

Injurous species eh? I thought it was injurious...

----------


## sum182

awwww its take your daughter to work day

----------


## sum182

wheres the chat?

----------


## blackcrystal22

I don't like watching this..

:[

----------


## Beardedragon

> wheres the chat?


Bottom of the forum, or theres a Chat box full beside Prtal User cp Gallery FAQ on the top of the forum.

----------


## dreese88

This crap won't load on my computer and it's not on cspan...I woke up early to watch it and not it's not freaking workingggg!!!!!

----------


## the_Ryno

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/misc.php?do=cchatbox

^^^ Link to the chat


Should it be asking me to open/save a file when I click on the Video or Audio Feed on the Resource Committee website??

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> This crap won't load on my computer and it's not on cspan...I woke up early to watch it and not it's not freaking workingggg!!!!!


Click on live video webcast under Wednesday 22nd not thursday 23 rd  :Rolleyes2: 

It worked for me after not being able to load using live webcast placed under thursday 23rd

----------


## grammie

are all their 'witnesses' or whatever, pro669?? does anyone know how many are going to testify? This kudzu guy is harmful.

----------


## asplundii

If you can not get it to load try a different browser.

I could not get it to work on Firfox but it is working on Camino

----------


## the_Ryno

> If you can not get it to load try a different browser.
> 
> I could not get it to work on Firfox but it is working on Camino


But that just would be to smart!!
-runs off to Internet Exploder-

----------


## 2kdime

Im glad these PRO669 guys are idiots

----------


## Jerhart

how's it going?  My internet is on the fritz this morning so I can't hold a steady connection.  :Mad:

----------


## filly77

this crap is making me mad! i dont think its looking good........

----------


## 2kdime

Have the guys against the bill already spoken?

----------


## Jerhart

> this crap is making me mad! i dont think its looking good........


grrr this is frustrating I can't watch, how long is this suppose to last, when will we know the results by...I have to go do research for a project but can't get away from my cpu...

----------


## filly77

dunno how long it is or how long i can watch it, my laptop is on the fritz, the a/c port is messed up, i gotta hold it JUST right to keep it going  :Mad:

----------


## Boanerges

5th guy just testified and all of them are basically for hr669 but with some tweeking of it. 6th guy up now...

----------


## Beardedragon

The guy who first off stated he was no scientist was horrible. the guy now is good.

----------


## filly77

any1 know if any of the big breeders are there?

----------


## bkhorseman

i think it ends at 11:30
pijac speaking now

----------


## OhBalls

I would applaud this guy if he could hear me

----------


## ivylea77

Just one! One person apposed to speak?  Really?

----------


## nevohraalnavnoj

Marshall Meyers spoke very well, bravo.  Not hearing a lot of opposing views, however.  

JonV

----------


## bkhorseman

the ones pushing the bill dont know how they will work this

----------


## bkhorseman

mr brown also spoke well  good job

----------


## nevohraalnavnoj

I didn't get the guys name, but according to him he said it will only cost $150 to get your species approved and will only take 12 hours.  *LIE*  LOL!

----------


## Jenn

I have dial up, can someone keep us posted?

----------


## ubecrew610

I like this fish guy. speaks well

----------


## ubecrew610

> I didn't get the guys name, but according to him he said it will only cost $150 to get your species approved and will only take 12 hours.  *LIE*  LOL!


i missed that part, is that a permit fee. so i have to pay 150 bucks then buy my animal?

----------


## Jerhart

I am unable to watch and am pacing the house.  Can someone take a guesstimate on what percent oppose/approve?

----------


## filly77

Heck yeah go fish guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stress that point about money and soy farmers and well everything!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jenn

Please?

----------


## 2kdime

There was a quick statement that of the animals already in the US, approximately 10% more or less would be considered as invasive.








> I am unable to watch and am pacing the house.  Can someone take a guesstimate on what percent oppose/approve?

----------


## ubecrew610

i have no idea, but i dont liek this women from the virgin islands. casue u know everyone is buying lion fish and releasing them!!!!! :Rage:

----------


## filly77

Jerhart I cant make that guess for you but i love ur avatar!!!!!!!

----------


## filly77

> There was a quick statement that of the animals already in the US, approximately 10% more or less would be considered as invasive.


you know snakes are at the top of that 10% list along with quakers :|

----------


## rabernet

> The guy who first off stated he was no scientist was horrible. *the guy now is good*.


That was Marshall Meyers of Pijac.

----------


## 2kdime

They're mainly worried about fish and snails and clams and crap. But this bill would "blanket" ALL species. I have a feeling it will pass, but not without MASSIVE MASSIVE MASSIVE rewording.

----------


## filly77

> I have a feeling it will pass


that hurt my guts...

----------


## ivylea77

I agree, I think it will pass, but it'll require lots of work.

----------


## ubecrew610

so do you think they will skip over the reptiles? or make ever animal require a permit?

----------


## 2kdime

They aren't gonna skip CRAP!

But I think what they will do, is instead of banning and then putting an animal on an approved list. They will have to prove why it needs to be banned.

----------


## ubecrew610

i was being positive, i cant see a total ban if they can make more money. man i wish i could be there and just yell at these people, i would just like to yell. YOUR STUPID :Wag of the finger:

----------


## ivylea77

> They aren't gonna skip CRAP!
> 
> But I think what they will do, is instead of banning and then putting an animal on an approved list. They will have to prove why it needs to be banned.


I think the same thing.  Lesser of two evils?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jenn

So what are they proposing? I don't think they can amend the bill on the floor.

----------


## ivylea77

One of the witneeses "suggested" that instead of banning all and proving invasive.  Allow all and then prove invasive.

----------


## Laooda

Here we GO!!!

----------


## ubecrew610

there is the permit. was waiting for that!

----------


## Jenn

Where we go Laooda?

----------


## Jerhart

What's happening>!?!

----------


## Boanerges

> What's happening>!?!


Argueing...(did I spell that right?)

----------


## 2kdime

I LOVE the fish guy!

I think it went good

----------


## ubecrew610

just me or did he cut that fish guy off when he had a really good point?

----------


## Jerhart

Anymore updates?  All I know is that people are talking (arguing)....

...does it sound like the bill will pass....or is it that well balanced between the parties who oppose the bill vs those who support it?

----------


## littleindiangirl

> I didn't get the guys name, but according to him he said it will only cost $150 to get your species approved and will only take 12 hours.  *LIE*  LOL!


Yea, that was a big load. 12-18 hours of reviewing a species by a bio grad!!! HA!

----------


## ubecrew610

i have no idea, they just ended it

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Yea, that was a big load. 12-18 hours of reviewing a species by a bio grad!!! HA!


So, it's over. The chairwomans final statements was a little better.

----------


## bkhorseman

wat happend they didnt vote

----------


## bkhorseman

wasnt they going to vote on this

----------


## ubecrew610

i didnt hear a vote.

----------


## _Venom_

Looks like we lost.









April fools

----------


## bkhorseman

how do you guys feel how it went

----------


## Jerhart

It's over?  So what happened?  What now....?

----------


## grammie

> how do you guys feel how it went


I think I need to get a couple more snakes and geckos so they can get grandfathered in.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> wasnt they going to vote on this


That was just a hearing. 

Overall, I feel for the biological aspects of truly invasive species. It was quite upsetting to keep hearing Docter W/e, that if it has a small chance at being invasive, it should be banned, and NO ONE had a problem with a guilty until proven innocent besides the woman from the Virgin Islands.

But it was made clear that it is too broad of a stroke, (like the fish guy was saying), even Am. Samoa was all saying that it isn't suited properly as written, and it can have a largly negative impact on economics. 

I think they will touch closely on state to state regulations. Like Samoa was saying, why have a permit in place on a Federal level for an animal that wont survive in Wisconsin, but IS a problem in Florida?

Very well spoken by everyone.

----------

_Jerhart_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## Laooda

> Anymore updates?  All I know is that people are talking (arguing)....
> 
> ...does it sound like the bill will pass....or is it that well balanced between the parties who oppose the bill vs those who support it?


If I understood correctly, they are going to review all notes and testimonies... they are welcoming advice and suggestions from both sides...  can't remember the time frame on the deliberation.  

Someone confirm:  was it mentioned that this is only geared towards non-native INVASIVE animals?  And what's the definition of that?

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

So they had a guy from Samoa  talk, a woman from virgin islands and the person from Guam proposed it. 

Then they compared buying a python was like getting a tiger.

The fish guy was cut off and he was one of the only ones who had any sense.

And they said that the species would be assessed by grad students for $150 dollars each.

 :Good Job:  Real smart people deciding the future of our pets.

----------

grammie (04-23-2009)

----------


## llovelace

Well, what happens now?

----------


## bkhorseman

> That was just a hearing. 
> 
> Overall, I feel for the biological aspects of truly invasive species. It was quite upsetting to keep hearing Docter W/e, that if it has a small chance at being invasive, it should be banned, and NO ONE had a problem with a guilty until proven innocent besides the woman from the Virgin Islands.
> 
> But it was made clear that it is too broad of a stroke, (like the fish guy was saying), even Am. Samoa was all saying that it isn't suited properly as written, and it can have a largly negative impact on economics. 
> 
> I think they will touch closely on state to state regulations. Like Samoa was saying, why have a permit in place on a Federal level for an animal that wont survive in Wisconsin, but IS a problem in Florida?
> 
> Very well spoken by everyone.


I agree

----------


## RoyalGuardian

I so totally wanted to punch dude that said that he didn't have the correct statistic for the dollar value of the pet industry and that most of it was dog and cat. Good job you simple minded moron. We are trying to learn about the money value of the non native species trade and all you can come up with is " I haven't looked.. all I can vouch for is the dog and cat food industry." THATS TOTALLY BESIDES THE POINT!!!!!! These people don't care one lick about anything about the actual issue if they won't even do a small amount of research on both sides.. I AM SO MAD!!!! I can't believe those idiots would go straight from Pythons to tigers and big cats!!!! OMG.. Yes I can see where these old people would feel that there is a problem but most of the species he mentioned was NOT a part of the pet industry at all! Zebra mussels and apple snails were NEVER pets to begin with. I want to beat these idiots over the head with a blunt object screaming MY BALL PYTHONS ARE NOT DANGEROUS!!!!!

----------

gandalfdagrey (04-23-2009)

----------


## Denial

I just finished watching it and I do believe it will pass but they will rewrite the entire thing. Fisher from fish and wildlife said it would only cover 10%percent of animals in the pet trade but guess what WE are that 10 percent. The guy from pijac and the fish guy did very well but they had 6 people and 4 were for this bill I think they needed people there that support our industry that make money on our industry like the big breeders, cage builders, suppliers to give there imput. I do think reptiles invasive species should be regulated but with a permit system. Get your snake microchipped so if they do catch one and scan it then your in trouble not the millions of other responsible exotic owners. 

And to answer that indian guys question yes it is legal for me to own a tiger, lion, or python in my hometown!

----------


## ScottyBoa

I got the email from USARK saying they think the sub-committee will pass it and it'll get killed in the full committee.  If it does pass today do not despair, it still has many hurdles it'll have to get over and we're going to make sure they are too high.

----------


## MarkS

> If I understood correctly, they are going to review all notes and testimonies... they are welcoming advice and suggestions from both sides...  can't remember the time frame on the deliberation.  
> 
> Someone confirm:  was it mentioned that this is only geared towards non-native INVASIVE animals?  And what's the definition of that?


I believe this was geared towards determining WHICH non-native speces ARE invasive and so should be on their black list.  I also got the impression that they weren't so much worried about species already in this country, but more about species which could be imported at a later date?  

I didn't get a chance to see the whole thing because I started watching at home but then had to drive in to work and pick it up again once I got to work.  Will there be a chance to see the whole thing?  Are these hearings recorded and archived?

----------


## waltah!

Since Adam was sitting at the table, i'm sure he will have some more info for us later today.

----------


## _Venom_

> I so totally wanted to punch dude that said that he didn't have the correct statistic for the dollar value of the pet industry and that most of it was dog and cat. Good job you simple minded moron. We are trying to learn about the money value of the non native species trade and all you can come up with is " I haven't looked.. all I can vouch for is the dog and cat food industry." THATS TOTALLY BESIDES THE POINT!!!!!! These people don't care one lick about anything about the actual issue if they won't even do a small amount of research on both sides.. I AM SO MAD!!!! I can't believe those idiots would go straight from Pythons to tigers and big cats!!!! OMG.. Yes I can see where these old people would feel that there is a problem but most of the species he mentioned was NOT a part of the pet industry at all! Zebra mussels and apple snails were NEVER pets to begin with. I want to beat these idiots over the head with a blunt object screaming MY BALL PYTHONS ARE NOT DANGEROUS!!!!!


Actually he said it was 43 billion for both Cat/dogs AND the non native species.

Not that 43 billion was just for Cats and Dogs

So he said it was a couple billion for our stuff.

----------


## Denial

laooda - yes they put on record that this was just for invasive species.  But as the pijac guy was trying to say (heres my example) A giant python that is invasive in florida doesnt mean its going to be invasive in colorado. Everyone speaking today thought the bill would be good just rewritten. But they are going to charge you to get a permit and then decide wheter the animal you want is invasive or not. Pretty much all exotics could live in florida if released so does that mean everyone in the other 49 states is going to be subjected to that it could be invasive becuase they could live in florida. Remember the second guy said he would like it to only contain a 10 percent risk factor!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Another thing that was upsetting.

The woman from California was the one that asked, will they take your pets. Answer: NO.
It isn't such a cut and dry answer as such! 

Later they went on to say, for those who own these potentially black listed animals, can they transport them: NO, but we are willing to review a permit.

How is that not at odds with the first answer?

Woman from cali: Will this bill target all non natives: No, just the invasive ones.

However, they did say that (dr. science dude) that any animal that is potentially at risk can be black listed. How is that answer not at odds with the first??? 

Grr...

----------

_mooingtricycle_ (04-23-2009),_PythonWallace_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

> I believe this was geared towards determining WHICH non-native speces ARE invasive and so should be on their black list.  I also got the impression that they weren't so much worried about species already in this country, but more about species which could be imported at a later date?  
> 
> I didn't get a chance to see the whole thing because I started watching at home but then had to drive in to work and pick it up again once I got to work.  Will there be a chance to see the whole thing?  Are these hearings recorded and archived?


Yes, it will remain open for 10 days.

----------

MarkS (04-23-2009)

----------


## llovelace

So will they re-write this bill, or move on to a full commitee hearing, guess I need to start printing more letters.

----------


## grammie

> I got the email from USARK saying they think the sub-committee will pass it and it'll get killed in the full committee.  If it does pass today do not despair, it still has many hurdles it'll have to get over and we're going to make sure they are too high.



I think if it passes this committee, it's a done deal.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> I think if it passes this committee, it's a done deal.


Where is school house rocks when we need it? Bills go through a long tough process before they are passed. So truly, lets not call defeat just yet....  :Wink:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (04-23-2009)

----------


## PythonWallace

Watching that display was pretty rough. I missed the first half, but I saw a lot of the wrong questions being asked, and a lot of bogus and contradictory answers being given, like Connie said. And I still don't understand why a representative from Samoa cares about any of this when it's already illegal to bring any animal into Samoa.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Watching that display was pretty rough. I missed the first half, but I saw a lot of the wrong questions being asked, and a lot of bogus and contradictory answers being given, like Connie said. And I still don't understand why a representative from Samoa cares about any of this when it's already illegal to bring any animal into Samoa.


Samoa was clearly against the bill as written, and I think it was a GOOD thing he was allowed to speak up during.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> Another thing that was upsetting.
> 
> The woman from California was the one that asked, will they take your pets. Answer: NO.
> It isn't such a cut and dry answer as such! 
> 
> Later they went on to say, for those who own these potentially black listed animals, can they transport them: NO, but we are willing to review a permit.
> 
> How is that not at odds with the first answer?
> 
> ...



Seriously!!!

They didnt ask the RIGHT questions! Just questions for people that arent concerned with the business/breeding aspect of this hobby. Can your pets be taken from you? No... but with the wording of the bill you cant travel with them. Thanks... but no thanks...

Whos going to pay for the research of this stuff? what about the implementation of a FEDERAL permit system? How much is THAT going to cost? and why do we need MORE insanely high paying federal jobs???( might be a bit of an over exaggeration there  :Smile:  )  That.. ( was he Asian?? ) guy was being kinda lame about stuff too... Who cares if there are fifty different states regulating *themselves* with their OWN permit systems? why do we need ONE? how are they going to regulate ALL the people that are under one system, as opposed to the states regulating themselves? Massachusetts is FAR different than Florida! 

UGH.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (04-23-2009),_PythonWallace_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## RoyalGuardian

> I so totally wanted to punch dude that said that he didn't have the correct statistic for the dollar value of the pet industry and that most of it was dog and cat. Good job you simple minded moron. We are trying to learn about the money value of the non native species trade and all you can come up with is " I haven't looked.. all I can vouch for is the dog and cat food industry." THATS TOTALLY BESIDES THE POINT!!!!!! These people don't care one lick about anything about the actual issue if they won't even do a small amount of research on both sides.. I AM SO MAD!!!! I can't believe those idiots would go straight from Pythons to tigers and big cats!!!! OMG.. Yes I can see where these old people would feel that there is a problem but most of the species he mentioned was NOT a part of the pet industry at all! Zebra mussels and apple snails were NEVER pets to begin with. I want to beat these idiots over the head with a blunt object screaming MY BALL PYTHONS ARE NOT DANGEROUS!!!!!


 But besides my attack on that dude I think it went well but I kept saying over and over again " your not looking at the issues of pets the way you should." As you saw in my above post I am NOT a happy camper and I do not like having my snakes in the same accusing sentence as a lion or tiger. Yes tilapia is a problem and yes we have to import fish but isn't that what our country is?! We are a jack of all trades nation and to shut that down would make us totalitarianists(sp?) and that is NOT what the Founders of our nation wanted. EVERYTHING is a biohazard. People just living together closely is a biohazard. My question was when he said that there was no regulation on the imported fish. I was like "WHAT!?!?!?!" are there no inspections?! I'm all for not having ball pythons imported from the wild but my snakes are captive bred!!! They are not "wild animals" and the only threat they pose is to make me clean their stinky cage when they poo. All in all I'm more confused than I ever was before. They are trying to cover too much. they are trying to prevent a problem but all they are doing is incurring the wrath of protective pet owners such as myself. What did they decide?! Whats going on? I would go to jail for murder before I would see my snake babies and my betta fish taken away from me, destined for an incinerator. I'm becoming more and more ashamed of this country by the day....In conclusion, I'm not happy one bit and felt that representatives of all  forms of animals should have been present because as it was most of those people looked like dog or cat people. I mean come on guys! Are ball pythons really in the same category as big cats?! Rant finished. 

Sorry bout that I had to get that off my chest. *sigh*

----------

grammie (04-23-2009),_Ladydragon_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## PythonWallace

> Samoa was clearly against the bill as written, and I think it was a GOOD thing he was allowed to speak up during.


But it sounded like he was for stricter federal regulations. I could be wrong, I missed a lot.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> But it sounded like he was for stricter federal regulations. I could be wrong, I missed a lot.


I could have been wrong who was speaking, but I was certain Samoa was FOR state by state legislation. :/

----------


## grammie

> I got the email from USARK saying they think the sub-committee will pass it and it'll get killed in the full committee.  If it does pass today do not despair, it still has many hurdles it'll have to get over and we're going to make sure they are too high.





> I could have been wrong who was speaking, but I was certain Samoa was FOR state by state legislation. :/


I understood it the other way, I thought he asked why have 55 regulations when  you could have one so that everyone understood the rules.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> I could have been wrong who was speaking, but I was certain Samoa was FOR state by state legislation. :/


there was quite a bit that was said on both sides, by mostly all of the parties. It could have been both. I will have to rewatch it.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> I understood it the other way, I thought he asked why have 55 regulations when  you could have one so that everyone understood the rules.


Was that the "asian" guy that i was talking about? i didnt catch his name.... 

He was FOR FEDERAL regulation not individual states.

----------


## Spaniard

Samoa seemed to take into consideration the states ability to decided on regulatory functions based on their regional enviornment as part of or working in conjunction with some sort of base federal regulation guildelines.  He wasn't really clear, I got the impression he wanted State and Fed to working together in deciding what should be invasive.

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (04-23-2009),_mooingtricycle_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## FatBoy

> any1 know if any of the big breeders are there?


Adam Wysocki and Pete Kahl were there, don't know about anymore.

----------

_filly77_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Like Marshall said why would Michigan care about banning species can thrive in the warm climates of Florida and Visa verse

----------


## RichsBallPythons

i live in Michigan and the weather in winter can drop -20oF below zero for weeks at a time. Even in spring right now at nights im getting temps of 30oF.

They need to leave this to the states. as most reptiles kept as pets would die in one week of winter here.

----------

_AaronP_ (04-23-2009),_cinderbird_ (04-23-2009),_filly77_ (04-23-2009),_Jsh_ (04-23-2009),_Ladydragon_ (04-23-2009),_mooingtricycle_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## rabernet

OK, wasn't too fond of the American Somoan Rep when I was writing out his LONG name over and over again on Saturday, but I feel that he was asking the right probing questions, and I liked him today! LOL

----------

__Venom__ (04-23-2009)

----------


## waltah!

I would like to know where the rest of the sub-committee member were.

----------


## grammie

Just got a twitter update from Adam and he seems to think we did very well. Full update coming soon. That gives me some peace. Just a bit, but better than none.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> I would like to know where the rest of the sub-committee member were.


THeyr were too lazy to get up and speak as they could care less about it. They make tons of money speaking for this country doing nothing but sit on their asses,while we make a honest living to provide for our family and pets at mediocre jobs..

The other members that were not there should have no part in the decision now since they didnt bother to come in

----------


## Don & Sally's Zoo

> I would like to know where the rest of the sub-committee member were.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing.

----------


## filly77

> Adam Wysocki and Pete Kahl were there, don't know about anymore.


oh were they? I missed a lot of it all throughout (broken computer/toddler/YM/phone..)

Cant wait to hear from Adam!! TY FB for the info

----------


## Spaniard

> THeyr were too lazy to get up and speak as they could care less about it. They make tons of money speaking for this country doing nothing but sit on their asses,while we make a honest living to provide for our family and pets at mediocre jobs..
> 
> The other members that were not there should have no part in the decision now since they didnt bother to come in


To be honest we have no idea what the reason for their absence may be. There could be a number of reasons why people at their level could not attend the sub committee meeting.  Everyone is upset but we need to all remain level headed and continue forward no matter what the result of this meeting is.  Getting angry will do nothing for our cause but make us look irrational and belligerent.

----------

grammie (04-23-2009),_Ladydragon_ (04-23-2009),_littleindiangirl_ (04-23-2009),_stratus_020202_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## Clear

Anyone have a copy of the video?

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Anyone have a copy of the video?


I'm not sure when they are going to post the vid and audio. I have been checking the Multimedia page and there is nothing new since the 1st over there. :/

----------


## Spaniard

I think Michelle.C was trying out something new to try and record it.  I wonder if she was able to...?

----------


## Caskin

Archived video is up!

http://resourcescommittee.house.gov/...view&extid=246

----------

_Clear_ (04-23-2009),_filly77_ (04-23-2009),FragginDragon (04-23-2009),_mainbutter_ (04-23-2009),_stratus_020202_ (04-23-2009),_the_Ryno_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

i'm at work and can't watch the vid until this evening, but can someone summarize what happened this morning?

----------


## AaronP

> i'm at work and can't watch the vid until this evening, but can someone summarize what happened this morning?


This.

----------


## JohnNJ

> So will they re-write this bill, or move on to a full commitee hearing, guess I need to start printing more letters.


How a Bill Becomes a Law

----------


## Caskin

Also, there was a sort of live blog running over at kingsnake, it has a pretty good written summary of what went on...

http://www.pethobbyist.com/sitenews/...H.-R.-669.html

----------

_filly77_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## sweety314

> I got the email from USARK saying they think the sub-committee will pass it and it'll get killed in the full committee.  If it does pass today do not despair, it still has many hurdles it'll have to get over and we're going to make sure they are too high.


For failure in sub-committee: From your mouth to God's ear!!!

Pray to whatever deity(ies) you like that this POS ...*DIES IN COMMITTEE*!!!  :Skull n bones: :  :Explosion:

----------


## filly77

> i live in Michigan and the weather in winter can drop -20oF below zero for weeks at a time. Even in spring right now at nights im getting temps of 30oF.
> 
> *They need to leave this to the states. as most reptiles kept as pets would die in one week of winter here.*




AGREED 110%!!! 

and if it is state by state I can see lots of breeders/hobbiest relocating to the colder states so they can continue w/ their hobby/passion.  Its pretty here everyone!  :Smile:  (no hots are legal here and anything larger than a reb tail boa is illegal also) 

How would reptile businesses work, would shipping to other legal states be allowed? Im sure the said animal would possibly go through banned states or would it be like that other bill they wanted to pass, no transporting/shipping across any state lines...

Sucky (am I allowed to use that word?) thing would be, if those who do want to relocate because of this crap.. Would they have 2 rehome their current animals and start over elsewhere just to continue it? I think they should allow transporting out of and through other banned states w/ lets say a permit as long as the hobbiest can show proof of a new allowed state/residence.

I know Im jumping the gun and none of us could possibly know the answers to any of these questions, Im just thinking outloud.. food for thought if you will..

----------


## Denial

I think one of there biggest concerns in not for pet owners but how they could actually reinforce this bill. It would cost millions of dollars to reinforce this bill and they made that clear this morning saying they would need the extra funds to carry this out and thats also how they came up with the applicants paying for the application for permit. Which usually when you apply for a permit you have to pay. I applied for a permit to obtain an endangered species and had to pay 250 dollars for it. But hopefully they relize the affect this would have on all of us and the jobs that are in this industry and also relize how much it would cost to regulate all this and they all vote no to it. But I have a feeling even if it dies today. It will keep coming back over and over again until something is done. Theres just to much bad press out there for all of us and not ANY good press.

----------

_filly77_ (04-23-2009)

----------


## filly77

> But I have a feeling even if it dies today. It will keep coming back over and over again until something is done. Theres just to much bad press out there for all of us and not ANY good press.


Ditto to everything you said especially the last part!!

----------

_Denial_ (04-23-2009)

----------

